# ATO data matching: rideshare plus cars



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office:

[HEADING=2]Ride-sourcing[/HEADING]
We obtain data from all ride-sourcing facilitators operating in Australia and their financial institutions to identify ride-sourcing drivers.

This information allows us to help drivers understand their tax obligations including registration, lodgment, reporting and payment obligations.

See also:


Ride-sourcing data-matching program protocol
Ride-sourcing and tax
[HEADING=2]Motor vehicle registries[/HEADING]
We obtain data from all the state and territory motor vehicle registering bodies to identify all motor vehicles sold, transferred or newly registered, where the transfer or market value is $10,000 or more.

See also:


Motor vehicle registries data-matching protocol
https://www.ato.gov.au/About-ATO/Co...ing/?anchor=Datamatchingprograms#ridesourcing


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

Might as well bang this one in here Jack old mate...

Do you think the ATO will extend the asset write off beyond the current 31st Dec deadline*?

*Actual date could be Bourbon affected


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

In the Budget on 6 October 2020, the Government announced an extension to 30 June 2022 of full expensing (subject to the car depreciation limit ($59,136 for 2020-21)).

See:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-write-offs-for-business.414833/


----------



## Boofhead (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Jack - will run it past my beancounter about buying a (needed) car before EOF to mitigate some of the jobkeeper tax liability


----------

